# Very Nice 23ga Pin Nailer



## PCM

I've owned the Rotek 23 ga pinner for about a year and I have been pleased with its performance. Though, I believe I paid about $130, I still feel it was a good deal. I agree with all the points Mike made.


----------



## MichaelJ

Deke,
A slight headed brad is basically a 23 gage clipped headed brad. Here's the definition from Cadex that I found on the Amazon website. I hope it helps explain it better. Certainly better than I can in my own words anyways. 

"23 gauge brads are a new addition to the fine finishing market place, and fill the gap between the 23 gauge fine wire pins and an 18 gauge brad. They offer significantly more holding power than the straight pin, but the head is still a fraction the size of an 18 gauge brad. This is ideal in situations where greater holding power is required than is provided by the straight pins, but still require the minimal marking in the wood being fastened. "


----------



## Ken90712

Nice review thx.


----------



## Smalltimer

Nice review. I was considering a Hitachi pin nailer in the same price bracket, but now I'll research the Rotek as well.

By the way, what type of compressor do you need for these things? Will my little portable 100psi work, or do I need to upgrade?


----------



## MichaelJ

Smalltimer, I have a 30 gallon/2 HP air compressor, but that is overkill for this gun and certainly not even close to being necessary. I'd think a portable one should work just fine. The specs say that it needs between 60-90psi. The amount of air needed for this pin nailer should be smaller than any other nail guns. So if you use your compressor for other guns, this will certainly work. I shot my nails at a pressure of about 75-80 and that worked fine. Even if you have only a 2 gallon air compressor, I bet you could shoot a lot of these pins before your compressor cycles even once.


----------

